# Pobeda Is Back!



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems that Raketa have bought the rights to the Pobeda name and will be introducing some new models next year. Let's hope they won't be horrendously overpriced....

http://pobeda.raketa.com/


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

They made some lovely old mechanical cheap watches once. Judging by the recent Raketa offerings I wonâ€™t expect too much. Couple of pictures to brighten another grey and wet day.



















I like the shirt as well.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got 9 old raketas, my favourite is my blue and gold world timer  mine is on the right and as my mother liked it i bought her the one on the left


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> They made some lovely old mechanical cheap watches once. Judging by the recent Raketa offerings I wonâ€™t expect too much. Couple of pictures to brighten another grey and wet day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly a great improvement on your usual


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Let's hope they won't be horrendously overpriced....
> 
> http://pobeda.raketa.com/


It will be a sub-brand of the new Raketa, so you can bet your teeth they will... Almost â‚¬500 (more with S&H, VAT and taxes) for a 24h Raketa  http://world.raketa-shop.com/watches-for-men/31-pilot-0008.html That's more than 10x more than the "fake" ones :lol:

BTW, I haven't seen any new model on the site... are there any?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I like the shirt as well.
> ...


Yeap, +1! ...although not really my style but most of them aren't anyway .


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope they won't be horrendously overpriced....
> ...


I know what one I will buy.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The funny thing is I got 2 of these shirts and 2 of the watches. :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> >


We knew it couldn`t last  :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally, some new Pobeda pictures. No idea of sizes/movements yet. Not sure what to make of the "Crimea 2014" watch. Too soon?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think bringing out a watch to mark the annexation of the Crimea tells you something. :russian:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is allegedly a Pobeda but I can't find a name on it










Came with this case and document. What it says is anyone's guess


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Latest picture and they say about $100.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

luckywatch said:


> They made some lovely old mechanical cheap watches once. Judging by the recent Raketa offerings I wonâ€™t expect too much.


Have to agree with you there, here's a couple of mine:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Latest picture and they say about $100.


Uhm, those are Crimea flags! It's a fugly watch but a cool ad!


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> They made some lovely old mechanical cheap watches once. Judging by the recent Raketa offerings I wonâ€™t expect too much. Couple of pictures to brighten another grey and wet day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this watch!!!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Coincidentally, this came through the post this morning - cheap as chips on the Bay... Running nicely so far but needs a bit of a clean up. There's some crude reluming of the dial markers and the crystal has some muck on the underside, but it's a nice, simple old watch.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Will. I hate to tell you this but that's a frankenwatch with what's probably a Ukrainian made fantasy dial.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes - I'm aware the dial's been buggered about with! The movement is running very nicely though, and I shall probably keep it as a tinkerer's plaything... Less than a fiver.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Will Fly said:


> The movement is running very nicely though, and I shall probably keep it as a tinkerer's plaything...


And it will keep on running and taking every kind of abuse. :yes: Straightforward movement and no fancy parts that make it hard to tinker with!


----------

